# Yellowbelly update



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

ive got time off work because of personal reasons andi got bored so im doing a yellowbelly update if your confused its a royal not a turtle. she is a big girl at 4 foot 10 inches and she is as thick as my arm. doing good but now my scales broke so cant tell her weight


----------

